# Falling with clipless pedals



## chriskoob (Mar 12, 2006)

Ok, I just put clipless pedals on my bike. (eggbeaters) I fell over twice. Both times going up hill. The bike stopped, started to go over, feet out of pedals --but to late, and then I hit the ground. All in all, it wasn't bad other than my wife laughing at me.

Please, someone tell me this has also happened to them.


----------



## Appendage (Jan 12, 2004)

*Oh yeah...*



chriskoob said:


> Ok, I just put clipless pedals on my bike. (eggbeaters) I fell over twice. Both times going up hill. The bike stopped, started to go over, feet out of pedals --but to late, and then I hit the ground. All in all, it wasn't bad other than my wife laughing at me.
> 
> Please, someone tell me this has also happened to them.


Oh yeah, its happened to everyone. It happened to me once when I stopped at a busy intersection downtown, couldn't get out, and it was t.i.m.b..e...r in front of lots of people.

Eventually you'll get better at antcipating the need to unclip, and you'll learn to clip out soon enough to save yourself...usually.


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

Same here. Only more practice before riding can help, but it's hard to not want to ride. You just have to overcome panic because the first response to panic is to pull up against the pedal. You have to teach your panic response to be "put your heels down". Works like a charm after falling a few times.


----------



## Rootberry (Jul 27, 2005)

It is going to happen until you get to old to ride. Hard climbs that you do for the first time are going to getcha almost everytime! After awhile, you'll be able to get out of the pedals like a pro, but you will fall over cause you cant get out fast enough every once in a while!


----------



## ps249 (Jan 8, 2006)

*why do it?*



chriskoob said:


> Ok, I just put clipless pedals on my bike. (eggbeaters) I fell over twice. Both times going up hill. The bike stopped, started to go over, feet out of pedals --but to late, and then I hit the ground. All in all, it wasn't bad other than my wife laughing at me.
> 
> Please, someone tell me this has also happened to them.


Clipless is for ROAD BIKES AND NOT MOUNTAIN BIKES! DUH! Why in the world would someone want clipless on a mountain bike ?????????You only asking for a busted collar bone and a busted nose.......


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

You can loosen the pedals with a hex wrench. Make sure you loosen both sides of the pedals. If you get em too loose they can come out in the air and the landing is usually a testicle pincher; so, mind they aren't too loose.


----------



## Mr.Bob (Jan 6, 2004)

ps249 said:


> Clipless is for ROAD BIKES AND NOT MOUNTAIN BIKES! DUH! Why in the world would someone want clipless on a mountain bike ?????????You only asking for a busted collar bone and a busted nose.......


They're used on mountain bikes for the same reason they're used on road bikes, efficiency. They may not make sense for every style of riding but there's an awful lot of riding where they do, both on and off road.

http://www.execulink.com/~dtierney/wmc/faq.htm#DQ3


----------



## Sorbut (Mar 7, 2006)

They also hold you on bouncing over roots etc uphill. I have had few problems since getting them. They add to safety in this respect.Set springs light and feet are off instantly. Get ones that release both ways (turn heel in or out) so when placing feet you just have to aim slightly infront or behind of the pedal postion to get release. Then its just as quick as platforms. Anyway thats how it works for me. Oh yes - also more efficient.


----------



## Adirondack Blues (Mar 4, 2004)

ps249 said:


> Clipless is for ROAD BIKES AND NOT MOUNTAIN BIKES! DUH! Why in the world would someone want clipless on a mountain bike ?????????You only asking for a busted collar bone and a busted nose.......


I do hope you're joking.

I want clipless on my mtb because I like a smooth, efficient pedal stroke and my bunny hop needs all the assistance it can get.


----------



## KINBOY (May 23, 2004)

Just a helper to all that are new, Time ATAC pedals are great for learning, they have an easy clip in and out and do not require the Front in rule. 
And as stated you will fall, everyone did it and you are just joining a club among other things. 
It will become natural and you will clip out without knowing it, I had a huge crash last year and caught a tree in the head while riding (low limb), I woke up about 10 seconds later and the bike was 10 feet away and I had unclipped when ejected from the bike.

So good luck and post pics of the wounds if you get em!


----------



## ScottAPerk (Feb 27, 2006)

I too have fallen out. I got a cheap pair to try them out. I don't really like them too much for riding on trails yet, because I do fall a lot, but they're great for riding around on the road. I guess I'm a baby, but I have been taking them off before I ride anything I think I may fall out on, at least until I get good.


----------



## arandal (Apr 2, 2004)

*clipless pedals*

And keep your pedals maintained. I crashed a couple of weeks ago, fell off the trail into a ravine and now have a double spiral fracture of my tibia. I had knocked a tree with my helmet and got off balance and wowza. Crack-snackle-pop. I think (haven't had a chance to ook at my bike since then) the left pedal didn't release properly and may have added to the injury and bone break. I have been biking about 15years with clipless and never had a bad fall that resulted in such an injury. Could've been the pedal, could've been bad luck, could've been a lot of things, but the surgeon thinks it was the tree that broke my fall, and the pedal still stuck to my shoe/cleat. Not fun. A full leg cast really limits my biking time. And skiing time. And walking time.


----------



## Martin.au (Jan 1, 2006)

ps249 said:


> Clipless is for ROAD BIKES AND NOT MOUNTAIN BIKES! DUH! Why in the world would someone want clipless on a mountain bike ?????????You only asking for a busted collar bone and a busted nose.......


Don't be stupid.

As for the original poster, just keep practising, release early if you get nervous and yeah, everyone who's tried them falls over at first.


----------



## ScottAPerk (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's hoping for a quick recovery so you can get back to biking!


----------



## arandal (Apr 2, 2004)

Cheers, thanks and yep....three months! I have whined about my broken leg enough over on the NorCal forum...time to give it up....
Oh well, I have a lot of work to do anyways. And swimming is always an option. But I miss my bike. BOO HOO


----------



## Verewolf (Oct 13, 2005)

*Two Words*

*"Power Grips"​*


----------



## Kaba Klaus (Jul 20, 2005)

*Of course it happened to me, too.*

Clipless pedals are one of the best inventions for MTBs. Heavily in use in almost all disciplines. Trials is about the only area of mountain biking where clipless is totally absent.

So go ride with clipless. Better control and more pedaling efficiency will be the reward for practising and (in the beginning) a fall or two. Never unclip during the ride. Not even in technical situations. Clipped-in you have better control. (I think I said this already)

But move to platform pedals when you start to practice MTB skills such as wheely - bunny hop or track stand. Actually track stand is a very good idea to practice. I spend some afternoons entertaining the street with my feeble attempts. But now I do trackstand my bike in front of traffic lights as well as on the trail. Always clipped-in.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

*Balance!*

I used to fall like that all the time. Happens very infrequently now. I don't believe learning to unclip more quickly is the main solution, but gaining better balance is. My balance has improved the more I ride, so now when I pause unexpectedly (obstacle/fatigue stops my momentum uphill, another biker is coming in the opposite direction, a scary (for me) drop/ledge appears out of nowhere so I slam the brakes, etc.) I am able to brake/stop, pause for a second or two (sometimes 3 or 4) and calmly unclip. When I first started riding stopping equaled falling. The ability to pause also helps when you have to stop for a second on treacherous terrain and pick the best line. So ride more, and if you can, practice trackstands, and that should help minimize the type of fall you described.

And don't listen to the posters deriding clipless pedals. They don't know any better.

Ant


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Appendage said:


> Oh yeah, its happened to everyone. It happened to me once when I stopped at a busy intersection downtown, couldn't get out, and it was t.i.m.b..e...r in front of lots of people.
> 
> Eventually you'll get better at antcipating the need to unclip, and you'll learn to clip out soon enough to save yourself...usually.


You see, i have read many stories like that here on MTBR, but I was lucky enough to witness somebody doing that this summer. I had to refrain from bursting out laughing.


----------



## Sorbut (Mar 7, 2006)

lots of views: my last comment would be that if you are concerned about risk then weigh up the risks. Falling on a trail when you stop hurst a bit, falling at speed when your feet bounce/slip off the pedals hurts a lot. Real damage will occur if your feet dont release in a crash or emergency jump off. Eliminate that with setting/type of the pedals. I feel much safer in ALL situations with them. The release is as quick as platforms or so similar that I cant tell the difference. It took me negligible time to get to know them - they are cheapies (Exustar). The only drawback can be getting back on on a steep wet slippery or rocky slope


----------



## Rickster (Feb 5, 2006)

*My two cents...*

When I fall it usually going hard uphill trying to clear a big root or something with no time to clipout. My punishment for failure is a nice big chain ring tattoo somewhere on my calf. Saturday's punishment was 17 stitches. I'm now in the market for a soccer style shin guard. Anyone else use something like that?


----------



## Blue Sugar (Feb 16, 2004)

Yes. You want to practice ejecting on the street or an easy trail until the motion becomes second nature.


----------



## ShortBusJames (Sep 30, 2004)

Rickster said:


> Saturday's punishment was 17 stitches. I'm now in the market for a soccer style shin guard. Anyone else use something like that?


Knee and shinguards are a great thing. Much cheaper than stiches, and no recovery time.
Armour is not just for downhillers and dirtjumpers.


----------



## CE750 (Feb 12, 2006)

Adirondack Blues said:


> I do hope you're joking.
> 
> I want clipless on my mtb because I like a smooth, efficient pedal stroke and my bunny hop needs all the assistance it can get.


I was reared on BMX in the late 70's and early 80's and we never had clipless, but were able to do amazing things on a bike.. As I grew up, and got a lot bigger.. I stopped riding... Now, back into it, I got a FS mountain bike and I ride it in a multi-purpose sort of way.. a bit like BMX, and a bit XC... no DH or anything like that (yet).

That said, I'm still using flat peddles and I'm able to get my 28lb bike up in the air and up the steep hill to my house (very steep) without a problem.. clipsless are better for road bikes in my opinion... I know the "click" is to use them on MTB now, but I just don't care for it. I find it too restrictive for my freeish type of riding..


----------



## Rickster (Feb 5, 2006)

*17 Stitches*

Copay - $15
Shin Guards @ Walmart - $9
Not having to spend two hours at Urgent Care - Priceless


----------



## MSU_Grad_121 (Feb 6, 2006)

Personally, I started riding with flats, moved up to toe clips (which I'll never do again) and graduated to clipless pedals later in the season, and I can comfortably say that I'll never go back again. The ability to pull up on the off side pedal while you mash down on the opposite pedal has gotten me up quite a few steep/slick/stupid inclines that I otherwise would have biffed on.

As for falling over on the trail, don't even worry about it. Last summer I fell over clipped in on a charity ride (completely paved bike/rollerblade path). As if this wasn't enough, I just got done expounding on the benefits of clipless pedals, and took out about 4 other riders when I fell. 

The moral of the story is, don't worry about looking stupid, cuz someone has DEFINITELY done something stupid-er and more embarassing.


----------



## Kaba Klaus (Jul 20, 2005)

I've used soccer shin guards - not really worth it. Well, what I am trying to say: go for the real stuff right away. Combination of shin and knee guards rules.

Soccer shin guards didn't really work for me when I tried to get into tricks. The pedal came very close to the upper end of the shin guards. I never actually had the pedal smash into my knees - but I was concerned and hence wasn't giving all. 

Additional big advantage with knee/shin guards is of course the protection of the knee when you hit the ground or your bike tries to hit you with handlebar, fork or frame.


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit (Dec 11, 2004)

*How embarassing!*

I too rode my new Ellsworth Moment with Clipless pedals at first. I was a roadie and used to clip in's. Bought Time Atac's and loved them, but went riding a few times and fell over sideways more than once in the slower technical stuff, where I lost my balance. How embarassing! Couple of times I bashed my elbows and then my knees. There I am flat on my ass with my bike up in the air to my side.... still clipped in. I lauhged my ass off it was so funny! So now I switched to platforms to increase my skill level, but will go back to Clipless becuase you do notice more pedal power and efficiency.


----------



## DamoNNomaD (Apr 7, 2006)

CE750 said:


> clipsless are better for road bikes in my opinion... I know the "click" is to use them on MTB now, but I just don't care for it. I find it too restrictive for my freeish type of riding..


Clipless is not "better" for road bikes. It is not only a "click" with mountain bikers right now.  Clipless pedals are practical and more efficient for ANY type of riding. Not better or worse. Some riders have specific disciplines that make flat pedals more appealing to them, but in most situations, clipless pedals are superior. It is not a "click", it is a reality.

These aren't your BMX days, but to each his own....  Old people have always been afraid of new technology acting like it is merely a "click" of some younger, less intelligent generation. Of course the young just know that the old are old.

Ride your little hill all you want. You will NEVER be able to pull up on the pedals for more power. You will never have the efficiency and power of the clipless. This is simple fact.

:thumbsup:


----------



## turbodog (Feb 28, 2004)

I ride straight clipless (shimano 858's) on a freeride bike, and can come out when I need to in some pretty hairy spots. Granted, I've been riding clipless since 1994, and can't ride flats worth anything. If you have the clipless skills they are fine for most freeriding.


----------



## mecrens (Aug 17, 2005)

Happened to me meeting someone on a narrow trail. I clipped out but unfortunately I clipped out on the up hill side staying clipped in on the downhill. Felt like slow motion as i fell to the ground. Other person ask if I was ok, I said fine as long as "pride does not count"


----------



## bigbadwimp (Sep 21, 2005)

I was practicing wheelies the other day while clipped in.... I have a scraped up elbow now. I've had them enough to know better, too!


----------



## Mikey984 (Apr 4, 2006)

I took my new eggbeaters on my commute to work and at the top of an uphill entrance to our campus(like 4,000 people work here) I flopped over like a fish still stuck in the pedals. worst part was while lying there I STILL couldn't get out of the eggbeaters(couldn't get the leverage to twist out). People were driving by laughing the whole time.

I grew up riding road clips in the 80's and I still love them. I guess I got used to riding with the pedals closer to my toes but all clipless move the pedal closer to the rear of the foot. I'll get used to it


----------



## Youngblood (Jun 14, 2005)

*Clipless*

I ride DOWNHILL. I just switched to clipless. The amount of control I have gained is insane. The stability over rock sections is worth the price alone, regardless of the pedal speed and power you achieve. Never again will I slip a pedal coming out of a corner. You ever get bucked off your bike? I have, not fun. With clipless pedals you can turn buck into a jump.

If you are just riding up to starbucks then stick to flats. If you really want to RIDE a bike. Go clipless


----------



## bikeriderguy (May 2, 2006)

*ahh memories*

probably the most painful crash i experienced occurred in my garage while trying to adjust my clips with the bike propped up against the wall....going over....this is gonna hurt - smack on the concrete garage floor....ah good times....didn't even have to leave my house to have my worst fall.


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

Sure it happens, but the more you ride the less it happens. You'll get quicker at clipping out and you'll get stronger so you'll maintain speed on those climbs. You wouldn't have fallen over if you had more speed.

I fell on a commute to work this week using flats and spent the day bleeding at my desk. If I was using clipless maybe my foot would have stayed on the pedal and prevented this...


----------



## dcairns (Mar 26, 2006)

hmmm... so all pedals must be bad! I think I will go remove mine before I get hurt


----------



## MTB_Dad (Jun 30, 2005)

I beg to differ. I have been riding clipless for years now and I have much more control of my bike with then without. I rode with cages prior to going clipless and I can unclip 10 times faster with clipless. It is night and day. Unless you have actually tried it you have no idea.



ps249 said:


> Clipless is for ROAD BIKES AND NOT MOUNTAIN BIKES! DUH! Why in the world would someone want clipless on a mountain bike ?????????You only asking for a busted collar bone and a busted nose.......


----------



## Offrampmotel (Mar 10, 2006)

I started using clipless pedals this season, and I've learned a few important things:

1) I will never go back to platforms
2) It helps a lot of you get used to unclipping ahead of time before you need to
3) You will never fall unless there are people around to see it happen.


----------



## energetix (Feb 4, 2006)

I used my trainer to get used to the candy c's a bit. I had a couple of slow motion falls on the trail, and since I've been amazed at how my foot automatically clipped out without me even thinking about it in those tricky situations. Of course if I have any doubt about a particular section I still tend to clip out as I have only had them a few months or so and haven't bee riding a great deal as I was also in between bikes.

My latest fall however brought me to realize how in certain situations clipless pedals can lead to more damage. Riding on a footpath, sweeping corner, I decided to take it at a reasonable speed and lean in to it. Didn't know the path was mossy & the bike slid out like it was on ice! My right leg didn't unclip, the knee got twisted, I was just shocked it happened so quick and thought I'd broken both legs or something. Anyway I moved it a bit and felt the knee pop back into place (gee our bodies can be so amazing!), but wasn't game to move for another minute. Got up and continued to ride where I had to go, and went on a trail ride afterwords (before the stiffness and pain set in from the other grazed knee) but took it a bit more cautiously - mind you it didn't take long to get the confidence back up as the pedals have never posed a problem on the trail.

So in hindsight clipless in this case had potential for worse injury than flats - but with flats probably would have had shin damage instead. Anyway I'm buying some knee pads I think but will definitely continue with the clipless pedals and in future will be sticking to the dirt as much as possible!


----------



## Pugdawg1 (Aug 28, 2005)

I'm still rather new to this. Got my first decent mtn bike late last summer. Winter came, didn't ride much. Started back riding this spring, went on a group ride that one of the guys at the shop hosts once a week, and he said I should get the clipless and he'd fix me up with a few clearance items that he thought would be great for me. And so yesterday afternoon he fixed me up with what I needed. Very nice man. He tolerates all my questions with so much patience. Anyhow, I'd never really been fitted for my bike, so he did that, had me on their trainer, and had me clip in/out on the trainer. Then we went out in the shop parking lot. Oh boy.  I dumped over twice. How humbling. LOL I've got the idea, but I'll be practicing... a lot. This girl is determined. I'm not afraid of something new. Just takes practice. I think I'll be doing a lot of cruising on some very low-traffic side streets around the parks. I hope I get this nailed soon. My riding buddy has clipless and she does wonderful. She climbs those hills like she's part goat.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

I started riding Eggs this season and I will never go back. I love them. I get into and out of my pedals without a thought now and I never worry about it. The extra clearance and weight is amazing while riding. The power you produce isn't sloppy but smooth so you don't spin out as much. My Eggs have taught me to be a better rider. On trails I would always dab my foot on I don't even come close to doing that any more. My confidence has grown and I will try anything now if I think I have a remote chance to clear it. In the past I would never ride over log more than 6inches wide... now I'm rolling/sliding/popping over logs as large as they come. (for the most part) Since I am clipped in I can pull the bike over with my body. This body english has become second nature and I love it.


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Sep 4, 2005)

Yeah we all falll and it sucks at first. You get accustomed to the pedals, it's a steep learning curve but it's over quick.
To the guy with the comment about clipless only for roads and his BMX experience, I ended my BMX racing days about 6 years ago and by that time the serious racers had switched to clipless as well. There really is no dispute about getting power on your downstroke as well as your upstroke and even the BMX guys have known this for years. They may not be the best choice for downhill mtb or dirt-jumping/ park riding bmxers but once you learn to use them they are addictive.


----------



## dewman (Sep 14, 2004)

Soon after getting clipless pedals I was out on a local trail. Going up a steep hill I hit a root step and couldn't clear it, lost momentum, and stopped cold. Being new to the pedals I tried to lift my foot off the pedal rather than unclick, so I fell over still locked in. 

Good news: I fell to the left/uphill side of the trail rather than to the right/dropoff side. Bad news: my left foot was still clipped in and so my left leg was pressed against the hillside by the weight of me on my bike and I was pinned up against the tree as well. I couldn't get the left foot unclicked because of the bike on top of it, and I was laying at such an angle that I couldn't unclick my right foot either. I began to panic then, not from worrying about getting out, but getting out before my riding buddies caught up and saw me stuck.

I ended up loosening the right shoe enough to take my foot out while the shoe was still clicked in to the pedal (the pedal releases were also set too tight at the time) then squirmed out from under the bike. Managed to get the shoe back on just as the rest of the crew showed up.


----------



## Pugdawg1 (Aug 28, 2005)

When unclipping and turning the heel out, is it normal to have some resistance and have to use a bit of 'oomph'? Or is it something that's fluid and easy? I can unclip ok, but I do have to have to push my heel out. The guy at the LBS loosened them last night, but I just thought I'd ask. I have been practicing a bit tonight. Nothing spectacular. I hope I get this down. I'm so used to just getting on the bike and going without a lot of thinking involved. I hope this doesn't drive me nuts. LOL


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

I've never used clipless before, and i don't plan too because unclipping/clipping seems like a major pain. Just today i saw a guy crash at school when he couldn't get off the pedals fast enough. And i don't want to have to buy shoes too just for the pedals.
It's a nice idea, just one i'll not use for a long time.
And as for bunny hopping, even i can do it using plat pedals, and i'm the biggest bike newbie ever!


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

Pugdawg1 said:


> When unclipping and turning the heel out, is it normal to have some resistance and have to use a bit of 'oomph'? Or is it something that's fluid and easy? I can unclip ok, but I do have to have to push my heel out. The guy at the LBS loosened them last night, but I just thought I'd ask. I have been practicing a bit tonight. Nothing spectacular. I hope I get this down. I'm so used to just getting on the bike and going without a lot of thinking involved. I hope this doesn't drive me nuts. LOL


Well, it should be somewhat fluid. My Shimano SPDs on my road bike feel a little less fluid and a more locked in feel though then my eggbeaters on my MTB. Eggbeaters are awesome for MTBing. You turn your heel and they have a very fluid, easy release. I don't like them for road riding, but they are great on the mountain. Still I have never had any problems with SPDs.

Unclipping has become very intuitive for me. I rarely if ever get caught anymore. I fell all over when I first started though. Unless you are dirtjumping, commuting, or riding a beach cruiser, they are totally worth it. You are faster, more efficient. and more stable going through sketchy terrain.


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

Everyone have gone thrue this, don't get ashamed.
You need to do some things;

First- practice to clip and unclip stoped. Lean by a wall and try 50 times with each pedal. You need to get it as a second nature and not to actually think about uncliping. Practice and time will help you mastering this

Second- always unclip before stopping until you do it as a reflex and it comes naturally and easilly

;-)


----------



## Pugdawg1 (Aug 28, 2005)

I got mine last Wed. Fell right over twice in the LBS parking lot.  The next evening when I had time, I held on to a railing off the back deck and clipped, unclipped over and over. The next night, I took an easy slow ride down a paved path, and then some short little grassy paths, clipping, unclipping. I rode around town the next day on quiet side streets, then yesterday I went on a ride with some ladies up in the hills. Thankfully I didn't fall. BUT I was probably overly cautious.. unclipping when I had a doubt about what I saw coming up ahead. I enjoyed myself though, and I'll get the knack of these things eventually.  They really do help!! It's awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## energetix (Feb 4, 2006)

Once you've got the clipping and unclipping down pact It's all about confidence and knowwing your limits. 
I'm still learning when I should clip out before tackling certain things and when not. Although on my old bike I had trouble clipping back in, on this bike I have trouble riding unclipped when I want to - they just clip themselves back in so easily!
I'm still getting used to my new bike now, went out for a ride today & decided to tackle more steep hills and stuff - they're generally pretty loose & rocky. I think I fell over about 3 or 4 times, only happened so many times because I kept trying to get back on the bike to go up the hill but should have just walked it, and on the other hand I seem to really lack confidence in my bike and my ability (well mostyly my ability) on down hills - front wheel washes out too often so it's the afraid of falling syndrome for those at the moment! I'm not exactly dressed up with all the protective gear either, so have to ride according to my ability. (not all the falls were due to not being able to clip out - I think on one occasion I fell over & feet were still clipped in - otherwise at least one foot is out!)


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ps249 said:


> Clipless is for ROAD BIKES AND NOT MOUNTAIN BIKES! DUH! Why in the world would someone want clipless on a mountain bike ?????????You only asking for a busted collar bone and a busted nose.......


I use them because I feel soo much more in control on the bike clipped than using flat pedals.

The only falls I've had caused by clipless was while learning them, and usually it was when I stopped and couldn't unclip. And yes, I think it was funny, or at least, looked funny.

When you get used to clips, you can unclip without really thinking on it.

All in all, I think clipless are an advantage if you want to try them.

Besides, why in the world would someone want riding a mountain bike ?????????You only asking for a busted collar bone and a busted nose.......


----------



## smear3 (Apr 19, 2006)

Offrampmotel said:


> 3) You will never fall unless there are people around to see it happen.


God, I wish this was true. I ate it twice last weekend by myself. One time was going over a single rail road tie bridge. The back tire slipped off right when I was about to the other side. I hit the edge of the little ravine with my hip. It hurt like hell but wasn't enough to make me stop riding. I had a bad spill on ski's in the same spot a few months ago so I'm sure that probably didn't help. Then on the loop back I was coming down a technical, got your brakes locked up, kind of trail and just went over like a lumber tree in Oregon on the same damn spot. If a Mt. Biker screams in the woods does anyone hear him? I tell you what I let out a good wail on that one. I'll put it this way I took the easy trail the rest of the way back to the car from there!


----------



## 2wheeljunkie (Apr 8, 2006)

This thread is particularly interesting to me. I basically learned to mountainbike on clipless and after several years of riding i was, of course, very efficient at clipping in and out without even thinking about it. BUT...

There was one rare occassion, however, where this was not the case. During very sudden endo/crash situations, i once in a while just wouldn't unclip. Don't get me wrong. It's not that i couldn''t, of course I COULD unclip... just seemed like during a few of these very rapid loss of control/over the bars situations I felt psychologically attached to the bike so i DIDN"T unclip. I just rolled over the bars onto my shoulder... sounds stupid, i know. But I also know I am not the only one who has experienced this phenomenon. ( I call it over the bars moron syndrome). It's like i try roll over my right shoulder upon impact - judo style. However, it doesn't work too well at fifteen or twenty miles per hour. More throwing a sack of potatoes down into the dirt.

I have probably gone over this way about a dozen times, most not severe. But I had TWO collarbone fractures complete with surgeries (broken into three displaced pieces each time - both in the same year - both over the bars failed to dimount/unclip) to show for it.

After recently getting back in the saddle full-bore, I am now riding some high end platform pedals. Sure, you pay a price on the climbs, no doubt about it (though a slightly better workout IMHO) but the confidence on the downhills and whoops is nice. Platform pedals are great for pushing your limits because you are comfortable but not clipped in - so bailing is always an option. 

What i mean by that is; although with clipless you certainly CAN disengage your cleats and "platform" ride, that is not what (most) clipless pedals are designed for. Clipless pedals just don't have any sort of "Grip" unless you are clipped in. ( With the exception of a couple of obvious models - and even those don't hold a candle to a good pair of platforms.)

Having excellent control AND the option to bail super fast if you need to is very nice. I fully acknowledge that clippless pedals DO offer fantastic control. In many situations, as much or EVEN MORE than platforms. But from experience there is a downside that can bite you pretty bad. Shoulder surgery really sucks a big hairy fat one. So for now, unless i start xc racing (not bloody likely!) I'll stick with my platforms for the gnarly technical downhills and the steep stuff I like to ride too. If it keeps me on the hill and out of the ER, it is totally worth it to me. 

I'll also add that it only took about two weeks of riding platforms, i now rarely if ever miss being clipped in - quite the opposite actually. Usually only on the really steep loose climbs where i could use the extra little boost of power. I really think it has made me a stronger rider not being able to "cheat' with clipless pedals. Kinda nice to just hop on the bike in sneakers and blast around the hood - do some stairs, wall drops, etc too.

Just my .02
2wj


----------



## Shiva (Mar 14, 2006)

Judo has probably kept me out of the emergency room more times than I can count. I took judo for years where you learn how to fall the correct way. You learn not to put your arm out, but to instead "roll" over your should and how to then displace your energy so the falls don't hurt. 

I'm pretty sure my instructor (competed in the olympics) simulated a 20 mph fall for us, lol. He'd take us older guys and show the throws to the younger members. I have never been thrown to the ground so hard in my life.

Then I started mountain biking with some friends. When I endoed, I would just roll over my shoulder and would often end up standing on my feet again due to the momentum. My friends were all amazed. How do you do that? Are you hurt? Nope, and I don't know how I do it, I just do it. All those years of judo, falling correctly is just a habit.

Of course, I've now cursed myself. The next time out I'm sure I'll break my collarbone.


----------



## 2wheeljunkie (Apr 8, 2006)

Shiva said:


> Judo has probably kept me out of the emergency room more times than I can count. I took judo for years where you learn how to fall the correct way. You learn not to put your arm out, but to instead "roll" over your should and how to then displace your energy so the falls don't hurt...
> 
> ...Of course, I've now cursed myself. The next time out I'm sure I'll break my collarbone.


Hopefully not. But you should know that I too took judo for several years. This has saved my skin many times too. But it is also exactly how i have twice severely injured my right shoulder - clipped in both times. Most of the time, i just roll and stand up with the momentum - just like i was taught. Just like you were taught.

This technique, however, does not work when you go over the bars from 6 feet in the air at 20 mph off a dirt jump - as i learned the fun way. (visuallize coming up short on a long double.) The first fracture was just that - a crash during a jumping session. Had surgery two weeks later - two months in a sling - doctors orders; no riding for 4-6months (I lasted two weeks)

The second was really minor. I rolled and stood up next to the bike in one motion like usual - bad landing down a flight of railroad tie stairs. It was at this instant that i learned a valuable lesson about steel collarbone implants.

You see, the collarbone normally has some flexibility. When you bolt a steel plate across part of it, the bone cannot flex so it breaks more easily at the end of the implant. The implant actually CAUSES the collar bone to break. This minor fact my surgeon neglected to tell me the first time... Anyhow, I still have an implant in there now (3 years later) and don't want to risk another fracture from a minor crash again like last time... so no clipless for me. And hopefully no bad over the bar rolls either.

I hope to get the plate out this summer during those months when it's almost too hot to ride anyway.

peace
2wj


----------



## Kaba Klaus (Jul 20, 2005)

Cat like body control certainly helps in many cases. And besides that I completely agree:

You ride clipless for less technical rides (road, XC). For highly technical rides (trials, FR) you go platform. Fun is: whether it is technical or not is up to the rider! Simply depends on the personal skill level.

I do ride both. In many cases I do ride trails initially using platform pedals. If I think the trail is actually peanuts I will change to clipless. In case you wonder: Yes, I do have a more all-mountain oriented bike (clipless) and a fat one (platform).


----------



## 2wheeljunkie (Apr 8, 2006)

Kaba Klaus said:


> Cat like body control certainly helps in many cases. And besides that I completely agree:
> 
> You ride clipless for less technical rides (road, XC). For highly technical rides (trials, FR) you go platform. Fun is: whether it is technical or not is up to the rider! Simply depends on the personal skill level.
> 
> I do ride both. In many cases I do ride trails initially using platform pedals. If I think the trail is actually peanuts I will change to clipless. In case you wonder: Yes, I do have a more all-mountain oriented bike (clipless) and a fat one (platform).


Good Idea!

If it were easier (like, LESS than two minutes... ) to swap out pedals I would definitely consider riding some of my "maintenance" rides clipless. But my tendancy to do stupid sh!t when the mood strikes tells me that even that might not be such a great call. I actually broke my clavicle the second time doing those steps on my local regular (2 or 3 days a week) ride. Hell, I'd even launched and cleared those steps at least a dozen times in the past. I guess it only takes a second to ruin a good day...

Also, good point about the concept of "technical" being very personal. What is challenging and dangerous to one skill level is literally nothing to another. I ride stuff now without even thinking that at one time I didn't even realize was a rideable. It is the constant effort to kick the line that separates what is possible from what is that does more to keep me addicted to this sport than just about any other aspect of it. Is there really anything more rewarding than facing and conquering fear and apprehension during a great ride and replacing those emotions with vastly increased confidence and courage?

Anything besides pu$$y I mean... :devil:

Anyhow. 
Cheers Kaba Klaus.
2wj


----------



## sutherland (Apr 5, 2006)

i've never been one for going clipless, but that is just an individual preference. i remember borrowing my friend's road bike for a few months (which had toe clips) and i ate pavement twice. it's not the fear from the fall that has kept me away from clipless, it's just the fact that i am a VERY clumsy rider. i need fast bail out and huge platforms give me the confidence to ride aggressive with little resistence when pulling off a top tube hopping bail. 

but i also ride stupid.....riding down hills with my feet on the bars, side saddling...i ask for it sometimes.


----------



## MJBayUNL (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah I just litteraly 10 minutes ago did a wheely right on to my back. Yeah it hurt, but Im over it, I absolutely love my clipless, I got em for christmas but didn't get shoes till easter. I used to fall all the time but now I'm getting better and my reflex is to unclip instead of jerk my foot up, even riding bikes w platforms like my friends. I never did those stupid toe clips, they just strike me as a cop out to those who don't want to take a risk and be attached to their bike, for better or worse. I like clipless, I can tackle hills that I could never make it up wiht plats and I have more stories and scars for hot girls who dig bikers.


----------



## IAmCosmo (Apr 11, 2004)

One thing to practice as well is unclipping with your crank in different positions. At the top of the stroke, at the bottom, and everywhere in between. Before long it will just become second nature, and you won't even think about it. Also, practice clipping out while laying on the ground (like after a fall). I never thought about that, but fell one time and stayed clipped in. It took me a while to figure out how to get out of the pedals just to be able to stand back up.


----------



## day1si (May 12, 2006)

dcairns said:


> hmmm... so all pedals must be bad! I think I will go remove mine before I get hurt


 
Also saves weight!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

Get used to it, it happens to the pros the first time, its just that way it is{and that is the reason I dont own them yet{though I will soon}


----------



## energetix (Feb 4, 2006)

Personally I don't reckon that toe clips are a copout - I think they're probably more dangerous than clipless pedals especially off road. Well I found that it was harder or took more time to get out of those things than it does with my clipless pedals and would definitely not go back to usint them again - it's clipless or platform for me


----------



## drunkle (Nov 11, 2005)

IAmCosmo said:


> One thing to practice as well is unclipping with your crank in different positions. At the top of the stroke, at the bottom, and everywhere in between. Before long it will just become second nature, and you won't even think about it. Also, practice clipping out while laying on the ground (like after a fall). I never thought about that, but fell one time and stayed clipped in. It took me a while to figure out how to get out of the pedals just to be able to stand back up.


now that's funny...


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

Unclipping during a wreck is natural because of the twisting motion you body usually has. Every single time I've been knocked off my bike by trees and what not My whole body has 180' around the bike and I've unclipped without even realizing it. Clipless pedals are great and once you get over the fear and get comfortable you'll ride and not worry about it.


----------



## Jersey Devil (Apr 27, 2005)

I agree with Kaba Klause. I mostly do relatively non technical XC and use Shimano M324 pedals which have a clip only on 1 side so you can ride un-clipped on the other for stuff you may not be happy doing clipped in. Also be sure to use the multi-directional release cleats and don't have them too tight.


----------



## madgeronimo (Jul 12, 2005)

Any tips for staring down a gnarly descent and not having the guts to do it because you got clips on your bike? Should I ride platforms for a little while until I can manage the descents on my local trails that scare me b/c of clipless?


----------



## Rickster (Feb 5, 2006)

1. Close your eyes.
2. Yes.


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit (Dec 11, 2004)

*Nothing Wrong with that!*

Personally I don't find anything wrong with doing that! Run your platforms until such time as you feel confident about challenging that downhill run. Why not? You've got nothing to prove to anyone out there except the mountain itself. I would run platforms, and have, until such time as I felt I could kick ass and then switched to clipless!


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

*What????*

So you are going to switch from pedals to plataform every time you are not comfortable with a run or different trail????

You are not comfortable with clipless pedal yet and that's IT

Find yourself an easy route until you are comfortable enough to go EVERYWHERE with your clipless

It took me about 1 month to switch from my plataforms to clipless (start MTB with plataforms and in the first month did the switch and never went back)

If you have to do a "touch" with your foot, just do it and in the moment you can clip in again, do it... easy more or less.

Maybe you should Try a pedal with wide plataform like the Mallets or 646, clip and plataform:thumbsup:

What a pain in the @ss to switch pedal.... and wheels, and tires. Just use what you are comfortable with in any situation


----------



## 2wheeljunkie (Apr 8, 2006)

If you are starting to ride down gnarlier steeper stuff that makes your sphincter clench, your mouth dry, and your palms wet... either try standing on your clipless while unclipped (going to a clipless/platform hybrid might help) or get some platforms. 

It really depends on what is more important to YOU on your rides. 

The way I look at it is pretty simple. 

If the most important part of your ride is pushing your limits on the descents, you are a good candidate for platforms. If you like the climbs and only occasionally have to ride down something greater than 30 degrees / higher than 5 feet - you might just want to get used to clipless and unclip for those hairy obstacles until you get comfortable with what your bike will do and with your ability to control and stop when you want. If your addiction develops to the point where you are doing lots of drops and you begin always trying to face and overcome fear on every ride, and you start to enjoy finding lines on stuff that your buddies won't even look down... get some platforms - and maybe put them on a more downhill oriented bike!

peace...

2wj


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I tend to be a bit timid among the rocks. One lady in a local group just spelled out a piece of advice for such places: "close your eyes and pedal harder"... 

... Still working on it...


----------



## madgeronimo (Jul 12, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks all for the advice. I've been wondering what to do, and I realized that my riding style has changed. I'm no longer a pure XC guy but am wanting to push it a little more. Hence, why I bought my new Stumpjumper FSR. A dream machine, btw, coming from my 2002 Rockhopper and a Marin hardtail (I just updated my profile). Because of the full suspension, I feel good after a long ride now instead of beat up and achy in the back and legs from all the bumps. I might switch to pedals for a little while until I get used to staring down gnarly stuff on a regular basis. And then as soon as I can take gnarly descents and decent drops in the flow of my ride versus stopping, hyperventilating, clenching my sphincter, I'll switch back to clipless and tune my pedals to release really really easy. So that I can touch down if I need to without too much conscious effort. Again, thanks all. Your advice helped. I was wondering why I was having such a hard time with stuff lately, and I realized I am pushing it more. I wasn't even thinking about it. Just taking stuff I'd walk or avoid in the past. Anyway, good riding to all of you this summer.


----------



## steviep (Apr 5, 2006)

I've spent 13 years riding clipless, starting on my road bike and they were a big improvement over clips and straps. Most of my spills were early on and were of the slow-speed-wrong-foot-out-and-overbalancing-on-the-other-side variety. More embarrassing than anything. You really can't beat them for climbing and fluidity.

Having said that, I managed 9 years without a fall on my MTB until last year when I was pratfalling every other ride on technical stuff. Again, it was the slow-speed-wrong-foot-out-and-overbalancing-on-the-other-side type. It's impossible to get your foot out when your crank's at anywhere between 10 and 2 - down you go! That was with loose adjusted platform SPuDs. The last fall took out a couple of ribs, though as I was at speed, flats probably wouldn't have helped either.

This year, I'm running DMR V12s and with the Five-Ten Impact shoes I'm using, grip is pretty good. I find that I can drag back on the pedal pins to get the circles but pulling up on the climbs is a no-no and something I do miss. I would always swap back to SPuDs for extended road rides.


----------



## eddieselement (Feb 10, 2006)

*Shimano 540 is newbie best.*

I also tried the Egg Beaters but believe its cool to say you ride them since everyone wants them till you fall over. I think those are for smaller lighter mtb'ers. I like the 540 because when I gave up I came unclipped and didnt hit the ground and they also provide more support for size 12's and my 223 pounds T 6'0 so may maybe you should try those. Better support for standing and outa saddle climbs and also ease of in and out. Egg Beaters are cool though but cool is about it in my view but Im not really a newb but sorta so try something like 540's.


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

First time I rode clipless I fell over in the one muddy spot of the trail and held my camelbak up high above me and used it as a shower. ( I was coming back to the trail head so water wasnt of utmost importance)


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

I used to sound like a tree hittin' the ground and it was on clipless going up hill. I am allot thinner and more powerfull now so I don't fall as much. I also ride both clipless and flats now.


----------



## umbertom (May 28, 2006)

DamoNNomaD said:


> Clipless is not "better" for road bikes. It is not only a "click" with mountain bikers right now.  Clipless pedals are practical and more efficient for ANY type of riding. Not better or worse. Some riders have specific disciplines that make flat pedals more appealing to them, but in most situations, clipless pedals are superior. It is not a "click", it is a reality.
> 
> These aren't your BMX days, but to each his own....  Old people have always been afraid of new technology acting like it is merely a "click" of some younger, less intelligent generation. Of course the young just know that the old are old.
> 
> ...


ditto that entire post


----------



## crazyboarder (May 23, 2006)

a few years ago i tried clipless on my first 26 in mtb they were the cheep shimano pedals with the plastic cage around them. there was interference between the cage and the tread on the shoe but i didn't know it so i bought a cheep pair of flats. a few months ago i started riding hard again and i took out the out pedals and shoes( which i out grew) to check how they work. well i had to but the pedal in a vice and put all my weight in to the shoe to get them to releace and yes i knew what i was doing. so not to long ago i got a new bike a cannonale prophet 600 to be exact and i love it and i got a new pair of clipless but i decided to do it right this time. so i got a pair of crankbrothers candy sl pedals and a pair of specialized taho shoes. they work great. the don't releace when i don't want them to and they releace when i want them to and i can bunny hop
so all in all i really like clipless pedals 
o and when i had the first set i fell over and over and over and it took many times untill i learned but that was my bad


----------



## Betty Cannondale (Jun 18, 2006)

*Ahhhh.falling on clipless*

I TOTALLY know how this feels. I fell so many times and they're all really DUMB and embarrassing...But I gotta keep at it and just get used to them. Hopefully soon....


----------



## glenk (Mar 11, 2004)

sutherland said:


> It's not the fear from the fall that has kept me away from clipless, it's just the fact that i am a VERY clumsy rider. i need fast bail out and huge platforms give me the confidence to ride aggressive with little resistence when pulling off a top tube hopping bail.
> 
> but i also ride stupid.....riding down hills with my feet on the bars, side saddling...i ask for it sometimes.


Sutherland must be a relative. I ride STUPID as well. I clip out in advance with one foot but lean the bike over to the side unclipped (crash). I clip out in advance, and somehow clip back in after I stop(crash). I come along side an obstacle and try to clip out with the pedal up(crash).


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

LOLROTFG! 
That sound just like when I first started riding them. I thought about it WAY too much!


----------

